# Who is the best MMA striker



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Who do you think is the best MMA striker. I would say the best MMA striker is Wanderlei silva with his 23 ko's in 41 fights. But it is a tough argument. There is also former ufc champ chuck liddel and pride legend Mirko Crocop


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Very very tough now a days I would say A. Silva Cro cop would be hard to beat in his prime. Very tough call


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

A Silva.

BJ has the best boxing, and could have the best striking if he used a bigger Repertoire of MMA Striking, Anderson uses everything, he also does it very well.

He's the best striker in MMA right now.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Anderson.

And Rampage has the best boxing.


----------



## ryano1985 (Jun 17, 2008)

anderson silva


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Melvin Manhoef 
He has 95% Wins by KO
22 Wins 21KOs

Gilbert "The Hurricane" Yvel 
85% Wins by KO


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

fedor 
/thread


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

I would go with these fighters in no particular order

Anderson Silva 
no explanation necessary

Kid Yamamoto 
dropped one of the best kickboxers in the world in a kickboxing match

Melvin Manhoef 
just look at his ko ratio

Miguel Torres 
just a monster that destroys people on the feet and on the ground, watch his fight with tapia and maeda where he just shut maeda's eye up

Old Cro Cop
He was a beast back in the day


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Silva 1 said:


> Who do you think is the best MMA striker. I would say the best MMA striker is Wanderlei silva with his 23 ko's in 41 fights. But it is a tough argument. There is also former ufc champ chuck liddel and pride legend Mirko Crocop


Liddell is far from the best MMA striker. Ditto Wandy. I love Wandy, but damn, besides Rampage, who has he KO'ed? Undersized dudes and grapplers? Shit, anyone can KO chumps like Minowa and that one guy Wanderlei faced at Shockwave 2002.

Anderson is on another level. He uses everything perfectly. Then, you have Lyoto Machida and Miguel Torres.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Melvin Manhoef is the best striker in MMA.

Anderson is a close second.

Gilbert Yvel, Semmy Schilt, and Peter Aerts are all very good too.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

dontazo said:


> fedor
> /thread


not even close:thumbsdown:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

can aerts be considered mma striker? he has like only 3 mma fights



M_D said:


> not even close:thumbsdown:


his striking might not be as beautiful as a silvas but he beat the shit out of cro cop standing ... also he demoralized tim silvia . if he wants he can out strike anyone in hw division


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

dontazo said:


> can aerts be considered mma striker? he has like only 3 mma fights


He only has 2 MMA fights but he's still fought in MMA fights so i'm counting him.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

dontazo said:


> his striking might not be as beautiful as a silvas but he beat the shit out of cro cop standing ... also he demoralized tim silvia . if he wants he can out strike anyone in hw division


First off there is a edit button it is your friend so you dont have to double post.

-------------

and yes I know you were trying to be cool by saying fedor because everyone is like oh my gosh if I write fedor/thread and be so cool :thumb01: but seriously was not funny the first time someone did it and it is just annoying. 

plus in this thread he should not even be considered for the best striker which makes your post even more annoying. he is a good fighter but he does not need to be brought up in every thread that has a list of who is the best. If you stop posting just what you think people want to hear you might learn something on these forums. 

Fedor is a ok striker it is how he combines that with his other tools that make him a great fighter. fedor should not even be in the top ten (but I guess that is IMO.) 

sorry people that do that stupid fedor/thread thing annoy me to no end


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

M_D said:


> First off there is a edit button it is your friend so you dont have to double post.
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


Fedor's a really good striker when he wants to be, though. He made Nogueira, a very good boxer, look like total trash in the stand-up in their third fight. He also made Mirko look bad in the stand-up department. Fedor has amazing reflexes. Seriously, dude pulled off one of the fastest, most nastiest counters against Nog in their third fight.

Overeem's a great striker.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

M_D said:


> First off there is a edit button it is your friend so you dont have to double post.
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


sooo... i cant mention fedor ? because fedor is fedor? anyway i think his striking was pretty effective throughout his career and he is def top five if not three strikers in mma .


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> Fedor's a really good striker when he wants to be, though. He made Nogueira, a very good boxer, look like total trash in the stand-up in their third fight. He also made Mirko look bad in the stand-up department. Fedor has amazing reflexes. Seriously, dude pulled off one of the fastest, most nastiest counters against Nog in their third fight.
> 
> Overeem's a great striker.


I agree he is a good striker but I dont think he should be concidered the best by any means. 

---------
I just got done watching a few fights that had this great striker in it I will try and get a hold of my friend and see what his name was (he is not that well known, which kinda puts a damper on the best striker but eh..)

honestly I am not sure who I would put as the best striker for there are many strikers that are good at different aspects of striking plus different weight class's. kinda why I dont like posting up fighters in these things



dontazo said:


> sooo... i cant mention fedor ? because fedor is fedor? anyway i think his striking was pretty effective throughout his carrier and he is def top five if not three strikers in mma .


you did not mention fedor you said Fedor/thread big difference


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lets how his striking will do against AA . if he zulu's Aa like he did tim sylvia than ...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Anderson is probably the best striker who is a very good MMA fighter.

Guys who aren't good all around fighters but are good strikers I would say Semmy, Manhoef, Dida.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Having heavy hands and swinging like a madman does not a good striker make BBJD.....

I'd say Anderson. And I am not a fan of Anderson.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

M_D said:


> I agree he is a good striker but I dont think he should be concidered the best by any means.
> 
> ---------
> I just got done watching a few fights that had this great striker in it I will try and get a hold of my friend and see what his name was (he is not that well known, which kinda puts a damper on the best striker but eh..)
> ...


hah i was just joking lol


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wrecking a guy in K-1 and rocking every single opponent including Alvarez, and JZ does make a good striker.

No one has been able to stand with Dida and he has thrown punches against 2 very good striker.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm just poking fun really, but I def don't think Dida belongs being mentioned with guys like Anderson and Manhoef.

Also a strong jaw and heavy hands will get you pretty far.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I honestly think Dida is an excellent striker. I wish he would've fought Buakaw because I want to see him compete with the best in the world.

He showed very good countering skills in his one K-1 fight and the guys power is just out of this world for a LW I mean it's crazy.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

either Gilbert Yvel or Anderson Silva.....

Gilbert Yvel is crazy with the superman punches


dont sleep on Hendersons striking either, he's the only MMA fighter Ive seen with successful KO's with both hands. You never hear them talk about Hendo's right or left hand, lethal with both


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Henderson?? Thats ridiculous, the reason that Dan's lost half the fights he's lost is cos he thinks he's a striker and decides to stand and bang instead of using his wrestling.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

KID has really, really good stand up. In K1 Max he did incredibly well against Masato, and did alright against Zambidis who not only had a weight advantage but is one of the hardest hitters in K1 Max.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


> KID has really, really good stand up. In K1 Max he did incredibly well against Masato, and did alright against Zambidis who not only had a weight advantage but is one of the hardest hitters in K1 Max.


At least someone agrees with me and most people dont even realize how small kid is compared to most of his opponents


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Henderson?? Thats ridiculous, the reason that Dan's lost half the fights he's lost is cos he thinks he's a striker and decides to stand and bang instead of using his wrestling.



tell that to Wanderlei Silvas head :laugh:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You mean the Wanderlei who had strep throat and didn't want to pull out because he was loyal?


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> You mean the Wanderlei who had strep throat and didn't want to pull out because he was loyal?


^^^
My thoughts exactly.

Besides KOing Wand doesn't all of a sudden make you a top level striker, Wands always been open to getting hit he just happens to have a good chin and great recovery time. Even discounting the fact he was sick, beating him just shows that Hendo hits hard, not that he has the best striking in MMA cos that's just laughable IMO.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

yvel 

maneof 

wand

anderson

these stick out in my mind


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

How and the hell has this thread gone this far without the mention of Daley?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I just realized I talked about how great Daley's striking was in a Jake Shields thread but didn't mention him in here.

Paul's the best striker at 170 and it's not close.

Needs to work on his ground game but no one should try and stand with him.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

MLS said:


> How and the hell has this thread gone this far without the mention of Daley?


Man, I would have dropped his name like a turd in the first page, but I figured SOMEONE would have had the sense to do it before me.

Blasphemy!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I think there may be 6 people who know who Daley is.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's because Daley's black.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG you're right, we should report this in the Race thread!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Where's Sekou a Black fighter is being disrespected lol.

Let's see he's black and English so he's being overlooked for 2 reasons right?

Daley is the man no doubt about it.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i only saw Daley fight once in that EliteXC show and i was impressed, the guy looked in another planet regarding striking, though some of it can be attributed to his opponent having bad standup but still, Daley looked great.

I'd love to see more on him, media links anyone?


----------

